# Rabbit Paintings & Portraits



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 16, 2005)

I am starting a thread with all my rabbit paintings and portraits in it, so they are condensed into one tidy group.

From now on, whenever I get another portrait done, it will be added tothis thread. I knew that with the old way of doing things, I'd have somany different threads about individual rabbit portraits that it wouldget very confusing, and they'd be hard to find. 

This way I have just one thread going, as opposed to many threads about very similar topics....

So, without further adieu.... here's all the pieces completed so far. This thread will be updated as often as it needs to be.

Thanks, Annie


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 16, 2005)

Carolyn's Fauna painting:


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 16, 2005)

Lissa's Lenci portrait:


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 16, 2005)

BunnyMommy's King Sherman portrait:


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 16, 2005)

Cinnabun's Cinnamen portrait:


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 16, 2005)

M.E's Peanut portrait:


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 16, 2005)

sfritzp's Muggs portrait:


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 16, 2005)

Lanna's Precious portrait:


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 16, 2005)

JimD & I luv Mah Buns portrait of Benji:


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 16, 2005)

Dwarf_Angel's LT2 portrait #1:


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 16, 2005)

Pam's Holland Lop (inspired by Dallas) portrait:


----------



## m.e. (Feb 16, 2005)

Oh wow :shock: It's even more amazing to see themall together! You're just uber-talented


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 16, 2005)

*m.e. wrote: *


> Oh wow:shock: It's even more amazing to see them all together! You're justuber-talented




Couldn't agree more.

-Carolyn


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 16, 2005)

I was going to say a few days ago, we should havea post that has all your paintings together. There wasacouple of paintings that I have missed, but having them allhere I can see them all. They are all fantastic!

Vickie


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 16, 2005)

You're awesome!


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow, I love seeing them all together like this! 

You are just so amazingly talented, I really can't wait to see more.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 16, 2005)

You daWoman!

Raspberry


----------



## Lassie (Feb 16, 2005)

where is Busters portait painting. Delia


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Lassie wrote: *


> where is Busters portait painting. Delia


sandhills_rabbits is still painting the rabbits. Thepaintingsabove are ones she has complete at this time. Shewill be adding to this thread as she finishes each painting. So keepyour eye on this thread.


----------



## lyndsy (Feb 16, 2005)

WOW! It's amazing to see them all together! You do some GREAT work!!

Just gorgeous!

Lyndsy


----------



## Lissa (Feb 18, 2005)

I can't wait to get that portrait of Lenci!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 19, 2005)

Lassie wrote:


> where is Busters portait painting. Delia



I've just been going down the list in the respective order of wheneveryone requested portraits. I've got to say that I've been out of itfor the last few days due to the flu (again!) but I'm back now! I'll beposting some more paintings tomorrow, and also wanted to let everyonewho's waiting on their paintings in the mail know that they should bethere any day, if they havent arrived yet. I know mail doesnt go out orget delivered on Monday, though, but I dont think that should put ahuge kink in things.


----------



## mambo101 (Feb 20, 2005)

Good to see ya back Sandhills, I love your work and look forward to see more.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 20, 2005)

I hope you are feeling much better!!!







Can't wait to see the new paintings!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 20, 2005)

Welcome back! I hope you are feeling better


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 20, 2005)

Take it easySandhills, that flu is nasty stuff. Right when you think you arebetter, it gets you again. 

Raspberry


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 20, 2005)

Hope you feel better, I was wondering where you got off to.

I'm currently _very_ sick right now myself....


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hope your feeling better. I been really sickmyself with a infection in my lungs from allergys, missed a whole weekof work. Feeling somewhat better, still very tired.

Cristy


----------



## pamnock (Feb 20, 2005)

Any chance of a note card series beingprinted? I would love to order a set of the "Rabbits Only"notecards. They are all so beautiful!!!

Pam


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks like all of us are getting sick around here lately. 

I feel so wretched and miserable today...


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 20, 2005)

He is. I can only take laying down for so longthough, then need to get up and walk around a bit. Thank god forDayquil, although it is only going so far. My nose is rather red rightnow, and that's even using those lotion tissues! lol I have to say,someone will be hurt if I don't sleep tonight. The past 2 nights I'vebeen getting up every hour...


----------



## becc_boland (Feb 20, 2005)

Your paintings are so amazing! they're so realistic you really should be proud of them.

I'd get you to do one of Lilly but i cant get any money to you as im in australia. 

Keep up the good work

Becc


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 20, 2005)

I havent had a chance to post here yet today, soI'm still just catching up on everything i've missed out on.... Itsounds like everyone is getting the "creeping crud" that's been goingaround :-( I hope everyone (Stephanie, Mygirl2k3, & Cinnabun!)get's better soon! I heard that there's some nasty stuff going aroundeverywhere--- it's not centralized at one specific location--- so atleast we can all feel miserable together!  Get well, everyone! Myrabbits all want you to feel better, too!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 20, 2005)

pamnock wrote:


> Any chance of a note card series being printed? I would love toorder a set of the "Rabbits Only" notecards. They are all sobeautiful!!!
> 
> Pam



Pam, I've been working on getting my stuff printed onto novelty typegifts, such as mugs and tees, etc. It's a slow process just because i'mso busy busy busy! I do know that I could have postcards and/orgreeting cards printed up. When I get everything figured out I'll postwhat I find out!


Annie


----------



## pamnock (Feb 20, 2005)

I can't wait to see all the products!!

Have you looked into the Cafepress http://www.cafepress.com/cp/info/sell/

or know anyone who uses it? 

Pam


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 20, 2005)

I love your portraits, do post more when you get the chance


----------



## bunsforlife (Feb 20, 2005)

I have a friend who uses Cafepress, I wish I could remember her user name tho


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 21, 2005)

pamnock wrote:


> I can't wait to see all the products!!
> 
> Have you looked into the Cafepress http://www.cafepress.com/cp/info/sell/
> 
> ...



Lol.... that's what i've been working on. It's just been hard to findall the time to get all my stuff uploaded to their site, and figure outwhat products I'd be interested in. From what I've found out, Cafepressis really reasonable, and it seems like a great way to get custom teeshirts and novelties made.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 21, 2005)

Sandhills,

I've dealt with Cafepress and it was wonderful. They definitely coulduse more in their line though. Will look forward to how that progresses.

Please, get your rest and put your health first. My father always usedto say, "If you don't have your health, you don't have anything." It'sso true. I know it's an old saying, but one we tend to poo-poo until wedo get ill or have troubles. Please make it your priority to get back100% before you continue on. 

We've all waited all this time to get a portrait done of our babies,and Lord knows, we never expected to have one - if ever. I'm sureeveryone will agree that they can wait until how ever long it takes. 

No pressure, no rush. Your health and state-of-mind is much more important than a rush to get out our portraits.


Feel better and best to you, your family, and your buddies with the long ears.



-Carolyn


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 21, 2005)

BabyBunnyWrigley's portrait of Wrigley:






Ugh....... i know i keep saying this, but the scan resolution is justhorrible! All I can say is that it's much clearer and less blotchylooking in real life then it is in this view.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 21, 2005)

Unbelieveable!

I hope you're feeling better today, Annie.

-Carolyn


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 21, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Unbelieveable!
> 
> I hope you're feeling better today, Annie.
> 
> -Carolyn




It really is 

Peter


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 21, 2005)

Such a beautiful painting, the bunny looks so cute.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 21, 2005)

WOW!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow!! I seriously don't know what tosay...it looks just like him!! You're so talented!I just showed my family and they're amazed too. Thank yousooo much. 

I just keep looking at it and can't get over it...:shock:

I'm so happy!!

-Jenn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 21, 2005)

Beautiful! 

Raspberry


----------



## mambo101 (Feb 21, 2005)

You just keep out doing yourself Sandhills. Beautiful.


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks so much for the kind compliments on the Wrigley portrait, everybody! 

I am feeling a lot better, so now I can get back into the swing ofthings with the portraits. I really feel like i've been slacking offthe past few days, and I just hate that feeling. This isnt a portraitthat anyone requested... I was working on it last week while feelingicky. I couldnt spend as much time as i wanted to on the computer, tolook at people's pictures of their bunnys for portraits so I decided todo a picture of these little guys:







And once again, my scanner is my arch nemesis! GRRRRRR! The resolutionis terrible (the flowers are the most noticebly blurry) but I guess Ishould be thankful that I even have a scanner! Thank goodness for smallblessings....


----------



## mambo101 (Feb 21, 2005)

I just love the expression of the faces of those bunnies. Totally awesome!


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 21, 2005)

You'reamazing!



P.S. I just got better from the flu and I thoughtI was the only one when I first got it lol.


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 22, 2005)

Awww, so beautiful!!! Way To Go Sandhills!!!


----------



## gjsara (Feb 22, 2005)

shes back !!! i was going through withdraws lol sandhills i will say it once more!

you are the man the woman thats is you are unbeliveable! i love each and everyone 

sara


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 22, 2005)

*nepo* wrote:


> You're amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I just got better from the flu and I thoughtI was the only one when I first got it lol.



Nepo, I'm glad you're feeling better, too! I know the flu isnt as badnow as it used to be in the pioneer days, but honestly-- when a personfeels sooooooooo crummy and awful with the flu nowadays, it's easy tosee why getting it back then was so devestating (and possibly deadly).:-(


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 22, 2005)

lanna21974 wrote:


> I agree with EVEREYONE else. Each painting is better and betterif thats possible. I love the little pink ears on the last one.
> 
> Lanna



Thanks so much Lanna  I love little (and big!) pink bunny ears too..... they are just so cute!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 22, 2005)

Again, both are totally amazing. So talented! - Jan


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 22, 2005)

You are just incredible!


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 22, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote: *


> You are just incredible!




So true. I can't get over how you can paint fur. Just blows me away. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Fergi (Feb 22, 2005)

Too much talent!! You just do such a beautiful job Sandhills, really! Each painting is so spectacular, I love your art!

Fergi's mom


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 22, 2005)

another wonderful painting sandhills


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 22, 2005)

Just absolutley unbelievable, wish I had some talent...had my room painted today...

it would be so cool if sandhills could come paint a huge picture ofCosmo on my wall...haha, fantastic...::day dreams::


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 23, 2005)

Thank you, everyone 

I'll be uploading a couple more paintings later today, too. I'm tryingto get moving down the list in as timely of a manner as I can.... Iapologize that it's taking quite a bit of time, but then again it is alengthy list.....

Annie


----------



## JimD (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Annie!

To put it simple...you are truly an inspiration!!

:~) Jim


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 24, 2005)

Stephanie's "Three Amigos" portrait:


----------



## dajeti2 (Feb 24, 2005)

You have amazing talent!. All the paintings simply take my breath away. Awesome! Awesome! Awesome!

Tina


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 24, 2005)

Another amazing portrait!! :shock:


----------



## RebeccaUK (Feb 24, 2005)

Three Amigo's is fantastic. What a gift you have


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 24, 2005)

Thank you for the stamp of approval on "ThreeAmigos" BabyBunnyWrigley, Dajeti2, and RebeccaUK!! I really liked doingthis portrait, because the three different buns are so adorable andeach is so unique


----------



## mambo101 (Feb 24, 2005)

Once again, Sandhills, you rock!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 24, 2005)

mambo101 wrote:


> Once again, Sandhills, you rock!



Thank you, Mambo101 
You rock, too!!!


----------



## Lissa (Feb 24, 2005)

Stephanie is going to DIE when she sees that portrait!! That is so cool!!


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Feb 24, 2005)

Do the bunnies have to in a pic together?? Only way i can get Luv and Roger together is in my mind. 

Cristy


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow even the looks on their faces are the same ason the photo. Valuran is a bit grumpy,Abby is curious and Chompers isjust himself.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 24, 2005)

WOW!!! I'm going to call Stephanie right now to tell her to check this out.

GORGEOUS! Look at the Babies!!!

-Carolyn


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 24, 2005)

mygrl2k3 wrote:


> Do the bunnies have to in a pic together?? Only way i can get Luv and Roger together is in my mind.
> 
> Cristy



No, they dont have to be together.... If you have a picture of eachone, then I could paint them together in a portrait. I just use thephotos people have for inspiration and as reference to know what theirbunnies look like. If it's got a background that is less then perfect Ican change it with no problem.... If you want more bunnies in thepicture, I can do that too. That's the great thing about art- thepossibilities are endless!


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh wow!!!! Thank you SO much, I absolutely love it!!!!!!!!

I really like the white and black tiled floor too. You did a great job. Again, thank you so much.


----------



## Fergi (Feb 24, 2005)

Another masterpiece from Sandhills! Beautiful, absolutely beautiful!

Fergi's mom


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 24, 2005)

Stephanie wrote:


> Oh wow!!!! Thank you SO much, I absolutely love it!!!!!!!!
> 
> I really like the white and black tiled floor too. You did a great job. Again, thank you so much.



Thank you, Stephanie 

It was fun painting your babies.... the are all so adorable!


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 24, 2005)

I can't believe how you captured the look on their faces, especially Valuran's. I can't stop looking at it! 

I am so happy, thank you. It's been a rough week for me health wise and I really needed something like this.


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 24, 2005)

Bo B Bunny's Bo Portrait:


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow!! That is amazing! :shock:


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 24, 2005)

That is amazing, I still can't believe how real you can make them look!

I wish I could paint my buns! My goal is to someday get all 3 of them together without fighting and humping for a picture


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 24, 2005)

Many Thanks, BabyBunnyWrigley & MyBunnyLovesMe....

MyBunnyLovesMe, if you want to do a painting of your bunnies but cantget them all together, you could always just take pictures of themsinglely, and then when you do the painting just paint them in theposes they were in in the photos but make it look like they were alltogether at the same time. It would be like a composite.... (i thinkthat's the name for it....)


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah I was thinking of doing that, but, I have to learn how to paint first 

I can draw cartoonish pictures but I'm afraid the only painting I'm kinda good at is finger painting 

You're lucky to have such a talent


----------



## JimD (Feb 24, 2005)

More wonderful work!!!

Absolutely amazing!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Feb 24, 2005)

I cant wait to get mine.... *waits by thedoor*


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 24, 2005)

I was expecting people to get their prints bynow.... I got all the prints ready to go, and my hubby made thedelivery. I've got confirmation and insurance on everything, so I'mjust waiting to see how long it takes everything to arrive at theirrespective destinations.

My confirmation numbers show the delivery being made and the printsshipping off, but does not show tracking information. The info it showswont update until the deliveries have been made to their owners. 

If for some reason you dont get the print please let me know.....that's why i insure everything! That way the postal service will covershipping and handling (and packaging) on a new print to be shipped off.

Also, I'm in the process of finding a new printing company to use,because the last prints I had made disappointed me. I was not happywith the quality.... the machine they used I feel left printer linesthrough out the images. It's subtle, but I notice it. I wouldnt want tosell prints that way at a show :-( One more thing--- I didnt cut downthe prints and their white edges, etc. I thought i'd leave that bitalone, because I didnt know what people were going to do with theprints. If they were to go into a frame and mat, and I cut down toomuch of the paper size it might not fit in the frame as well.

Sorry for the long ramble!
Annie

Annie


----------



## JimD (Feb 24, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> I cant wait to get mine.... *waits by thedoor*




Patience my dear daughter. Remember it's coming by "Snail Mail" so givea couple more days. I just hope that nothing has happened to it whilein route.

See my new avatar????


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 24, 2005)

JimD wrote:


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I cant waitto get mine.... *waits by the door*
> ...



Oooooooooh! It looks great as the avatar! Now i need to do a portrait of my bunnies, so I can do that too!

The prints are all arriving by snail mail, but were shipped offpriority, with insurance and confirmation. It was my understanding thatpriority is to take only a couple of days..... but sadly, I'm findingthat's not the case! When I sent Carolyn her first print I think ittook nearly a week to arrive to her.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 24, 2005)

You are a machine woman!!


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome back,Danielle!!



Glad to see you!

* * * * * * *

Jim, 

Itreally does look sharp as an avatar, as does m.e's, as does BunnyMommy's. 

* * * * * *

Sandhills,

Yes, it did take close to a week at least. 

You are INCREDIBLE. I just can't believe your work.I've have run out of wordsto express how gorgeous yourpaintings are. Youcapture the smallestdetails.

Beautiful, Beautiful Work. What a gift. Thank youso much for sharing it with us.If it's true thatwhat goes around, comes around, you havequite alotof wonderful things coming your way.

I simply can't thank you enough.





-Carolyn


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 24, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> Sandhills,
> 
> Yes, it did take close to a week at least.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, Carolyn!!  You're words are always so kind andwonderful! If what comes around goes around, then I've already gottenwonderful things coming my way just from all the amazing things peoplehave said about the bunny portraits!


----------



## sfritzp (Feb 24, 2005)

That is BEAUTIFUL!!!! My pretty Muggs! You are a wonder! They are ALL beautiful!
Thank you so much!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 24, 2005)

sfritzp wrote:


> That is BEAUTIFUL!!!! My pretty Muggs! You are a wonder! They are ALL beautiful!
> Thank you so much!



Thank you for the kind words!! I am so sorry to hear about checkers, by the way...... how are you and Nickie holding up?


----------



## kpc (Feb 24, 2005)

sandhills ,how do yuo do it? all that wonderfullwork in those paintings it realy blows my mind someone with all thattalant and speed. all i can say is wow!!!!!!:shock::shock:


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 24, 2005)

kpc wrote:


> sandhills ,how do yuo do it? all that wonderfull work in thosepaintings it realy blows my mind someone with all that talant andspeed. all i can say is wow!!!!!!:shock::shock:



Kpc, thanks for the generous compliments..... to be honest, I'm notsure why i'm so fast when drawing and painting. I think it must bebecause it's all i did as a child, and it's just a way I relax. It'slike how when people get hooked into reading a really, really good bookand they just cant bring themselves to put it down. That's how I feelabout doing artsy-type stuff. :?


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 25, 2005)

All I can say is "WOW". The three amigos istruely amazing, and look at Bobers - he is beautiful (of course ).Wonderful! - Jan


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 25, 2005)

lanna21974 wrote:


> Annie,
> 
> Just a quick note to let you know that I received my print in the mailtoday. Youre right...your scanner doesnt do the actual prints justice.All I can say is WOW. It's amazing. Thanks again!
> 
> Lanna



I've been concerned about the quality of the prints I had made thislast time.... I'm in the process of finding a new printing company,because I'm pretty unhappy with my current one. I dont know if it wasjust a round of bad luck or what, but I feel that I've got to be ableto get better quality prints made that dont have the "printer machinelines" on them.

I'll let you all know what I find out. If any of you find that yourprints have excessive printer lines on them, please let me know and icould send you a better print once they are made. The printing companyalso didnt trim down the excess gray / white borders, but I didnt trustmyself to do it on my own, so i just kept the borders on them. Ithought that way people could do what they want with the prints, andhopefully the print image area wouldnt be damaged or jeopardized at all.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 25, 2005)

I received mine today too. It's gorgeous!!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 25, 2005)

Dwarf_Angel04 wrote:


> I recieved my portrait today.



Dwarf_Angel, I've still got to do the 2nd portrait of your bunny boy,since I went "pink happy" in the first one. I love the ideas that youhad with him and the barn in the painting. I will get that done, andI'll let you know when it is....


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 25, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote:*


> Dwarf_Angel, I've still got to do the 2nd portrait of yourbunny boy, since I went "pink happy" in the first one. I love the ideasthat you had with him and the barn in the painting. I will get thatdone, and I'll let you know when it is....


That's fine  If needed you can push that portait down the list a bit since the 4-H Rabbit Show Raffle one has a deadline. 

It looks like your paintings are becoming "theavatar"


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 25, 2005)

When is the deadline on the 4-h raffle, again? Iknow I've probably got the p.m. with the dealine in my folder, butfiguring out which p.m. it is might be the tricky part!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 25, 2005)

Bo B Bunny's Portrait of "Praying Bo" :


----------



## Lissa (Feb 25, 2005)

So cute!!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 25, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote:*


> When is the deadline on the 4-h raffle, again? I know I'veprobably got the p.m. with the dealine in my folder, but figuring outwhich p.m. it is might be the tricky part!


The show is April 2nd and the only 4-H meeting I have before then is onMarch 8th. If its here before March 8th then I will take it to themeeting and show the members. If its not here before March 8th then Iwill allow it to be a suprise. So whenever is best for you.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 25, 2005)

I just got the portrait of Wrigley and I must sayit's absolutely beautiful!!! I can't wait to get it framedthis weekend!

Thanks so much, Annie!

Jenn


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 26, 2005)

Dwarf_Angel04 wrote:


> The show is April 2nd and the only 4-H meeting I have before then is onMarch 8th. If its here before March 8th then I will take it to themeeting and show the members. If its not here before March 8th then Iwill allow it to be a suprise. So whenever is best for you.



I'll do what I can to have it to you by March 8th.... I'll let you knowas soon as it's finished! I've just got a few more paintings fromrequests from people that posted on my locked thread.


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 26, 2005)

Bo B Bunny wrote:


> OMG Look at his tummy!  That's adorable



I like his tummy too!  I was actually very tempted to put a flowerbetween his paws like he was smelling it, but then I though.... betternot! This is a painting of "Bo Praying", I cant just up and change itto "Bo the Flower Enthusiast".


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 26, 2005)

babybunnywrigley wrote:


> I just got the portrait of Wrigley and I must say it'sabsolutely beautiful!!! I can't wait to get it framed this weekend!
> 
> Thanks so much, Annie!
> 
> Jenn



Glad it made it to you okay!! I hope the quality of the print isokay.... some of them had "print machine lines" on them, and I'mtelling everyone to let me know if the lines are way too obvious.GRRRRRR! I am so mad at the printing co.!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 26, 2005)

Lissa wrote:


> So cute!!



Cinnabun wrote:


> aww thats soo cute!



Thanks you two!!


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 26, 2005)

yourwelcome! i just LOVE your paintings! lol


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 26, 2005)

Cinnabun wrote:


> yourwelcome! i just LOVE your paintings! lol



lol.... NO! Thank you!!!! lol.... (we could do this all day i bet!) Thank you.... no, thank YOU!.... Thank you!....Thank you!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 27, 2005)

Bo B Bunny, Bo may be more of a food enthusiastthen a flower enthusiast.... it doesnt matter to me- he's so cute thathe could be a "biting humans enthusiast", and i'd still think he'sadorable!


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 27, 2005)

Sandhills,

_What_ a coincidence! I swear, I just hit send on a post to Botelling her how much I love her avatar of your painting, and then saidhow much I favor the picture of Bo praying. You should go check it out,Annie. I never knew you were working on a picture of Bo. I'm sorry, butwhat a shock to see your painting of the picture I just wrote to herabout.

Boy, have you done a Beautiful Job of stepping up Everyone's avatar. Your paintings are better than the pictures.

God Bless You and all you do. 

When I see this post come up, I get so psyched. The only way I canexplain it is like Sunday Comics or Saturday Morning Cartoon Time.

So Much Fun!! :dude:

Thanks again, and again, and again, and again.... Annie.



-Carolyn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2005)

I was so lucky Carolyn. Shecouldn't decide and I couldn't decide which photo. She wantedthe praying one and I love the one in my avatar, so she did both forher portfolio! 

I had just left this thread and went to Bo's thread and saw what youhad said lol! Then I came back here when I saw you hadposted!


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 27, 2005)

i would use my painting of Cinn for my Avator but i cant resize.. my brother will never do it for me! :X


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 27, 2005)

Carolyn and Bo, it's so funny that you were bothposting about the avatar and Bo Praying just now. I was actually atVness's Update Thread looking at pictures of her bun, and there's anadorable one of her baby praying, just like Bo does!!! We've got twosaintly bunnies in our bunch, that's for sure! Lol....

Thanks so much for your sweet posts, Carolyn and Bo.... your kind words really make my day!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm posting to let everyone know that there's not been any new paintings posted this weekend :-( 

I've been working on them, but havent completed any of them yet.....I've come down with Strep throat, so i've felt icky this weekend (onceagain!). 

I guess it comes with the territory of watching kids all day long,since they bring germy-germs home from school. I swear I normally amreally healthy and never get sick, but this winter my whole family'sgotten everything that's gone around.

Dont worry, though.... I'll have about 3 paintings to post tomorrow!

Annie


----------



## mambo101 (Feb 27, 2005)

Please take care of yourself first SR. We love you and your art, but certainly your health and family comes first.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 27, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> Sandhills,
> 
> Please, get your rest and put your health first. My father always usedto say, "If you don't have your health, you don't have anything." It'sso true. I know it's an old saying, but one we tend to poo-poo until wedo get ill or have troubles. Please make it your priority to get back100% before you continue on.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm already feeling better then I was yesterday,yesterday i could barely even talk or swallow, but now i can talkagain.... there's nothing like having bunnies that you know you need tocare for to help you recover faster! 

I just think i've got to start taking some vitamins to help boost myimmune system a bit. It probably doesnt help my family either that wedont believe in taking flu shots and other immunity shots.....


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 28, 2005)

I see sick people!




*takes a step back*

I've been gladly healthy this summer besides some long term illnesses.

I've only had once virus that turned intothe longterminflammation of the chest joints. :?Takes a fewmonths to get over.


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 28, 2005)

Dwarf_Angel04 wrote:


> I see sick people!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dwarf_Angel, It's great that you've only been sick once.... too bad itwas long-term, though. The inflammation of the chest joints thingsounds horrible! And then to have it stick around for a few months.....awful! I hope you're feeling better now! I figure that all the peoplethat are sick right now (due to wintery germs) will hopefully feelheaps better once spring (then summer!) rolls around.


----------



## m.e. (Feb 28, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote:*


> I figure that all the people that are sick right now (due towintery germs) will hopefully feel heaps better once spring (thensummer!) rolls around.


Well, I never really get sick in the winter, but I certainly make up for it with *allergies :X*


----------



## RebeccaUK (Feb 28, 2005)

Look after yourself Sandhills. You have such a talent that you have to be careful not to burnout!

Rebecca. xxx


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 28, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote:*


> Dwarf_Angel, It's great that you've only been sick once....too bad it was long-term, though. The inflammation of the chest jointsthing sounds horrible! And then to have it stick around for a fewmonths..... awful! I hope you're feeling better now! I figure that allthe people that are sick right now (due to wintery germs) willhopefully feel heaps better once spring (then summer!) rollsaround.


Yeah, I've been living with it fora little over amonth now. It sounds as bad as it is LOL! Put feeling likehaving a heart attack and asthma in one. Chest pains and shortness ofbreath when walking just short distances. Its one of those things thatcoems and goes like everything else you have your good days and yourbad days. I've got at least about 2 to 3 months to deal with this. Thebad thing is ya have to let it run its course so theres no antibodics,just pain relievers. I can only imagine what it will be like whenallergies kick in! Maybe thats why my 'brain' told me to go 2 days aweek next term rather then a full week! 

Anyways, enough about my illness! 

I hope you get to feeling better Annie!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 28, 2005)

Dwarf_Angel04 wrote:


> Yeah, I've been living with it for a little over a month now.  Itsounds as bad as it is LOL! Put feeling like having a heart attack andasthma in one. Chest pains and shortness of breath when walking justshort distances. Its one of those things that coems and goes likeeverything else you have your good days and your bad days. I've got atleast about 2 to 3 months to deal with this. The bad thing is ya haveto let it run its course so theres no antibodics, just pain relievers.I can only imagine what it will be like when allergies kick in! Maybethats why my 'brain' told me to go 2 days a week next term rather thena full week!
> 
> Anyways, enough about my illness!
> 
> I hope you get to feeling better Annie!



Thanks, Dwarf_Angel! I'm just happy that a cold & sore throat isjust an itty-bitty inconvenience that will be over with within a fewdays or so. I hope that you get well sooner rather then later. Icouldnt even imagine what it must be like knowing that you probablywont be feeling back to 100% for two to three months. Hopefully you'llfeel more like yourself in two months, rather then the three month timeframe.

Annie


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 28, 2005)

Elf Mommy's Elf portrait:


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 28, 2005)

Elfers came out beautifully!!

-Carolyn


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 28, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> Elfers came out beautifully!!
> 
> -Carolyn



Thank you, Carolyn!


----------



## Fergi (Feb 28, 2005)

Definitely the essence of Elf! Awesome!

Fergi's mom


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 28, 2005)

I love it!

I hope you're feeling better soon, Annie. I am on antibiotics right nowmyself, part of the reason why I haven't been around as much lately.Sicker than a dog, so they say.


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 28, 2005)

Stephanie wrote:


> I love it!
> 
> I hope you're feeling better soon, Annie. I am on antibiotics right nowmyself, part of the reason why I haven't been around as much lately.Sicker than a dog, so they say.



That's too bad.... It definatly isnt fun when anyone's sicker then adog!! Do you think that the antibiotics will help clear everything uppretty quickly? I hope so... it would be horrible for you to feel somiserable for longer then you have already.

Get well soon, Stephanie!


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm still coughing a bit and blowing my nose alot, but my body does need to get rid of it somehow, right? Doesn'thelp that I blow my nose a lot anyway due to allergies.

I hate being on meds though.  Carolyn really nagged me to go in though, which I'm glad she did.


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 28, 2005)

Stephanie wrote:


> I'm still coughing a bit and blowing my nose a lot, but my bodydoes need to get rid of it somehow, right? Doesn't help that I blow mynose a lot anyway due to allergies.
> 
> I hate being on meds though.  Carolyn really nagged me to go in though, which I'm glad she did.



That was sweet of her! It's that tough-love stuff. You might not havewanted to go in, but Carolyn knew that you needed to, and would feelbetter with some meds in you......

 What would we do without her?


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 28, 2005)

Wish we could get you to slow down, Annie! 

You've been getting ill a lot lately and it concerns me that you're notgetting what you need to stay healthy. Please, do take itseriously and keep an eye on yourself.

* * * * *

My niece said to me once, "Why do people say 'Sick as A Dog'? Dogs don't get sick very much at all?"

*giggles*

-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Feb 28, 2005)

Peanut's portrait just came in the mail. I opened it with my brother and sister there, and they were both at a loss for words.

Its *amazing*






I'm so grateful for this, it's so wonderful! I'll be taking it to getframed some time next week. It's just so beautiful, I want it to beaccentuated properly.

*Thank you so much!!*


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 28, 2005)

Dr Peter Kraz's Faye portrait:


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 28, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 28, 2005)

:shock: WOW!! YOU ROCK!!!  lol


----------



## Flopsy (Feb 28, 2005)

Sandhills,

They are all so beautiful. Simply amazing. About how longwould you say that it takes to make a on? They look like they must takehours.

-Ashley &amp; Flopsy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote: *


>


OMG I was scrolling down and I thought it was the photo ofFaye! OMG it's gorgeous! I'm sure Doc Pete is going to adorethis!!!

ELFERS is so cute too! That cheeky face is adorable!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank you, Cinnabun, BabyBunnyWrigley, Flopsy, and Bo B Bunny.... All of your sweet words really mean a lot!! 

Flopsy, about the time it takes to do the portraits, it just variesfrom portrait to portrait. These last two took me longer because Istarted them days ago, then got sick, and today just finished them.Overall, they generally take a few hours or so, but much of that timeis paint-drying time.

Annie


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 28, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> Wish we could get you to slow down, Annie!
> 
> You've been getting ill a lot lately and it concerns me that you're notgetting what you need to stay healthy. Please, do take it seriously andkeep an eye on yourself.
> 
> ...



Carolyn, that's so cute what your niece said.... children are soperceptive, and their wheels are always turning! It's so funny thatthey question saying that we take for granted, and point out that manyof them make no sense! lol.

About the getting sick.... I've not been sick this much in years. Iknow that germs are really going around locally, and from what I hearit's pretty much that way all over.
I promise that if i dont start feeling better soon I'll do whatStephanie did, and get my heiny to the doctor and ask for someantibiotics. 

Annie


----------



## lyndsy (Feb 28, 2005)

WOW!

I was away for a week, and you've done so many gorgeous portriats! 

You are awesome.Such a wonderful gift to have.

Great Job,

Lyndsy


----------



## Lynda (Feb 28, 2005)

What do I have to do and how much do I sendto get a portrait of my snuggles?

I'm new here so you certainly would not make me a priority, but if you'd email at your convenience, I'd sure appreciate it






[align=right][/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 28, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote: *


> Elf Mommy's Elf portrait:





> Gorgeous!just Gorgeous! Thank you!!!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 28, 2005)

m.e. wrote:


> Peanut's portrait just came in the mail. I opened it with mybrother and sister there, and they were both at a loss for words.
> 
> Its *amazing*
> 
> ...



m.e., i'm so glad it (finally!) came in the mail. I think most peoplerecieved their prints at the end of last week.... I really dont knowwhy the postal service takes so long! I guess that's why they call it'snail mail'. 

 Annie


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 28, 2005)

VNess2010 wrote:


> My goodness sandhills..or can I call you Annie..it is Annie,right?! I honestly think this is one of the best ones yet! Peters gonnadie when he sees it! How can someone be so talented and yet so prompt?Truly amazing!
> 
> -Vanessa



Lol.... of course you can call me Annie! 

Thank you so much for your compliments on the Faye portrait! Everybodys' kind words really make my day!

Annie


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 28, 2005)

Sandhills,

The back ground colours in Elf's portrait are beautiful,itjust brightens everything up. You brightenupall of us. I like to say that you are our rainbow!

Rainbows!



P.S. Please, please take care of yourself, we don't want you sick.
I will not post pictures of Pebbles until you are well.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow all these new portraits that I have missed.Again all wonderfull. I don't think I can say enoughhowmuchtalent that you have.

I agree with Vanessa, I think Fayes is one of the nicest I have seen (not to say the others aren't beautiful ).

Keep up the good work and look after yourself!!

Vickie


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 28, 2005)

I got my print today!!!!...





I didn't think that it could possibly be more beautiful than the imagethat was posted here ... but I was wrong. This print isFABULOUS!!!!! The online image doesn't even begin to do itjustice. I'm going to have it professionally matted andframed. 

Thank you again, Sandhills, a thousand times over!!!! Yourtalent is simply beyond words...


----------



## gjsara (Mar 1, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote: *


> Dr Peter Katz's Faye portrait:





> WOW this is un believible absouluty perfect !!!so greatwow





> sara





>


----------



##  (Mar 1, 2005)

i wish ihad one 10th teh talent youhave Sandhill just gorgeous ,and so life like ittakes much talent t o have a painting orportrait come out looking as beautiful as aphotograph , its really hard insome of them to tell the difference


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Mar 1, 2005)

Again they are very pretty. Cant wait to see more. Ok i can wait, take your time. 

Cristy


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 1, 2005)

Dr. Pete's going to be so Psyched!! Again, it's better than the picture!







-Carolyn


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 1, 2005)

wow, Faye's portrait is so amazing, so real.


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you everyone for all the sweet words aboutthe Faye portrait. I loved that picture that Dr. Peter posted of Faye,and I knew that it make a great painting. I know that in that picturewe cant see her adorable face too clearly, but we can see the rest ofher, and she definately has an adorable profile


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 2, 2005)

Sandhills, 

If you could only hear the excitement of those who recieve theirportraits in the mail.I just adore yourtalent and your attitude, and you'll never really know how trulygrateful I am to you for the gifts you've given me.





-Carolyn


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 2, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> Sandhills,
> 
> If you could only hear the excitement of those who recieve theirportraits in the mail. I just adore your talent and your attitude, andyou'll never really know how truly grateful I am to you for the giftsyou've given me.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Carolyn..... your words of kindness (as well as everyone else's) mean so much to me! 

Speaking of recieving portraits in the mail, I havent sent off anyprints (or your painting, Carolyn) yet. This strep throat really kickedmy heiny this week (and last weekend). I'll be getting to the P.O. onFriday to make another round of shipments..... just wanted to leteveryone who's waiting for pictures to know. 

O/T (sort of): I know there's nasty bugs going around all over, andit's not just where I live. Have you all heard that whooping cough isgoing around? My little nephew that I do daycare for is sick now, too.My sister and her hubby have made a dr's appt. for the little guybecause they are worried because he's really sick and just keepshacking and coughing to no end. It's sad because two Christmas's ago hehad Pneumonia, and last year he had Croup.  Maybe my family &relatives are just ultra-germy? :?


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 2, 2005)

Dwarf_Angel04 wrote:


> *sandhills_rabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > O/T(sort of): I know there's nasty bugs going around all over, and it'snot just where I live. Have you all heard that whooping cough is goingaround? My little nephew that I do daycare for is sick now, too. Mysister and her hubby have made a dr's appt. for the little guy becausethey are worried because he's really sick and just keeps hacking andcoughing to no end. It's sad because two Christmas's ago he hadPneumonia, and last year he had Croup.  Maybe my family &relatives are just ultra-germy? :?
> ...



It's horrible that it's now going around! I honestly think that thegerms and viruses this winter have been worse then they've been in aloooooooooong time. The flu had been running rampant, and then strep,and now there's whooping cough on top of it?! I wish that the warmerweather would hurry up and arrive, so then maybe some of thesecold-weather loving germs would leave.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 2, 2005)

Love the new avatar you've picked out, Sandhills! It's beautiful.

Don't worry one single minute about not sending out my painting. I'm not in any rush. 

I'm starting to think we should be telling you to take some NutriCal toboost your immunesystem!



Just take it slow and get yourself well. 





-Carolyn


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 2, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote:*


> It's horrible that it's now going around! I honestly thinkthat the germs and viruses this winter have been worse then they'vebeen in a loooooooooong time. The flu had been running rampant, andthen strep, and now there's whooping cough on top of it?! I wish thatthe warmer weather would hurry up and arrive, so then maybe some ofthese cold-weather loving germs would leave.



I have a vote for warm weather because of roadways! I droveto college today on nothing but a sheet of ice! I was scared all theway here afraid when I had to even tap my breaks. I'm starting to hatewinter after this winter weather we've had! 

Also put my vote in for warm weather for illness reasons!


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Mar 2, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote: *


> Dr Peter Katz's Faye portrait:





> I'mlosing it, I'm so happy!!!!! This is the first time I've seenit. I LOVE IT&lt; LOVE IT. You have a talent ,theres no dought about that. Thats my babe(Faye). Ihave the biggest smile on my face right now. I cant wait tothank you sandhill rabbit. I'll jump on at 6:30 ESTto try tosay hello and bravo


----------



## mummybunny (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Sandhills......

......I know I am just being impatient and you cannot rush talent, butare you still able to do a portrait of Fudge? I love the recentpictures you have done - they just keep getting better and better. Welldone.

mummybunny xxxx


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2005)

DOC PETE!!!! I wondered where you've been! how's that sweet Faye? 

Is that painting just gorgeous?!?! I knew you'd love it


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Mar 2, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> DOC PETE!!!! I wondered where you've been! how's that sweet Faye?
> 
> Is that painting just gorgeous?!?! I knew you'd love it




Oh its wonderful. I haven't talked to sandhills rabbit but Icant wait to tell her what a great job she did!!OhFayes loving life as she alway does. I've been soover worked this week I haven't gotten a chance to jump on theforum. I've missed it and all of you. Its lateright now and I'm going to lay down but I look forward to catching up.

Hope all is well 

Peter


----------



## RebeccaUK (Mar 3, 2005)

Sandhills

The Faye picture is so amazing - your gift can bring such joy.

I will wait until things calm down for you and then send payment for aperfectly commissioned piece of my Benjamin and Twinkle if you would bekind enough to do one for me. Honestly you have such a talent.

Rebecca


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 3, 2005)

dr_peter_kraz wrote:


>





> I'mlosing it, I'm so happy!!!!! This is the first time I've seen it. ILOVE IT&lt; LOVE IT. You have a talent , theres no dought aboutthat. Thats my babe(Faye). I have the biggest smile on my face rightnow. I cant wait to thank you sandhill rabbit. I'll jump on at 6:30 ESTto try to say hello and bravo



Thanks so much, Dr. Peter 
I'm glad that you're happy with the Faye portrait. She IS a lovelyrabbit, so of course any portrait of her would have to turn out fine.

I also have to apologize because I realized I wrote your user name downwrong in a previous post in this thread..... I'm so scatter brainedlately, that I guess I'll just use that as my excuse! I did go back andedit it, thank goodness. We dont want people to think there's twodifferent 'Dr. Peter'(s) on the board.


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 3, 2005)

blueyes65 wrote:


> Sandhills, when things settle down will put my request in withpaymentYou know I'm not one for drawing animals like you do. Keep upthe great work!
> 
> Debbie



Blueyes, you are way too much!!! From what I've seen I'm sure that youcould draw anything you wanted to! I think you are way to humble andmodest about your talent.... Your sketches are unbelievable! Mydaughter totally agreed with me, too!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 3, 2005)

mummybunny wrote:


> Hi Sandhills......
> 
> ......I know I am just being impatient and you cannot rush talent, butare you still able to do a portrait of Fudge? I love the recentpictures you have done - they just keep getting better and better. Welldone.
> 
> mummybunny xxxx



It would be no trouble to do a portrait of Fudge.... I'm just slowly(but surely!) making my way down the list. I would have had quite a fewmore portraits done than I do currently, but have felt like i've beenslacking off due to feeling icky.

Thanks so much for all your kind compliments on the paintings. I willkeep posting the paintings as I get them finished, and I will revamp mylist, and see where I stand with requests......


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 3, 2005)

RebeccaUK wrote:


> Sandhills
> 
> The Faye picture is so amazing - your gift can bring such joy.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, RebeccaUK..... Your sweet words have brightened mymorning!  I would be more then happy to do a commissioned piece ofBenjamin and Twinkle.

I feel bad because I know there's so many people waiting for their ownpaintings to be done, and I feel like i'm just creeping along at asnail's pace..... I am still going down the list in order, so hopefullysoon I'll have everyone's bunny portraits done.

Annie


----------



## blueyes65 (Mar 4, 2005)

You are too kind, thank your daughter for meYou know artists are very critical of their own work hehe.....your the best.

Debbie


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 4, 2005)

blueyes65 wrote:


> You are too kind, thank your daughter for meYou know artistsare very critical of their own work hehe.....your the best.
> 
> Debbie



I told my daughter thanks..... she said "what for?" and then i told herabout her complimenting your sketches. It's so funny.... we are suchhuge Beatles fans, and she knew right away who your John Lennon sketchwas of.... and she's only 9!
That's got to say a lot about your artwork. The sketches are absolutely stunning! 

I dont know why a lot of artists are so critical of their own work. Ithink it's because we notice all the little "imperfections" right awaythat make us unhappy about a piece? I'm not sure what it is, but I doit all the time too.....


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 4, 2005)

Another painting I did (not for a Rabbits Only request.... this one's for my sister who lost her baby bun a few weeks back):






(once again, sorry about the resolution quality.... it's horrible looking!)


----------



## Lissa (Mar 4, 2005)

beautiful.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 4, 2005)

Please give your sister my deepest sympathy over the loss of her little buddy.

There's a magical quality to this one. The bunny and the turtle together says it all. 
It's absolutely precious. 

Thank you for sharing it with us.

-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 4, 2005)

Blue Skies........Nothing but bluuue skies from now on.

Beautiful!

Rainbows!


----------



## JimD (Mar 4, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote: *


>




*Hmmmm.....do I see the making of a race here???*

(simply amazing work...again ..and again...and again )

*;*~) Jim


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 4, 2005)

I've been pretty sick myself recently and missed the new paintings.

Sandhills, your work truly leaves me speechless. You have the mostamazing gift. I look at your paintings and I feel as though I can reachright in and stroke their fur.

Please take of yourself. My heart goes out to you and you poor littlenephew. I've had whooping cough and it's some pretty nasty stuff. Iwill be keeping you and your family in my prayers. I find myselfscrolling through loking at all you've done and...WOW!!!!!

Tina


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Mar 5, 2005)

The bunny looks so real, and the turtle.. Wonderwho will win the race. I am sorry your sister lost her bunny at such ayoung age. 

Cristy


----------



## babydoshia (Mar 5, 2005)

I had Annie do a portait for me and it is so beautiful I cannot keep it to myself.

It is of my very dear best friend that recently passed away.This is just so beautiful, I am speechless. Having only 3photos to go from this is what the incredible Annie did forme. 










Again, thank you so much Annie. You have no idea how muchthis means to me and I cannot wait to get it in the mail. I'msure it's even more stunning in person.


-Madelon


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 5, 2005)

*babydoshia wrote:*


>



Now this painting painting makes me speachless! Thanks for sharing this painting with us!


----------



## blueyes65 (Mar 5, 2005)

Babydoshia, I am so sorry about the loss of your friend. Annie has given you something very precious.


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 5, 2005)

dajeti2 wrote:


> I've been pretty sick myself recently and missed the new paintings.
> 
> Sandhills, your work truly leaves me speechless. You have the mostamazing gift. I look at your paintings and I feel as though I can reachright in and stroke their fur.
> 
> ...



Tina, I'm so sorry that you've been sick recently too. I couldntimagine what Whooping Cough must be like! I hope that you find yourselffeeling better very, very soon! 

Thank you so much for your kind comments about the paintings.....everyone here is just so wonderful and sweet! Your compliments make myday, everyday!

Annie


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 5, 2005)

babydoshia wrote:


> I had Annie do a portait for me and it is so beautiful I cannot keep it to myself.
> 
> It is of my very dear best friend that recently passed away. This is just so beautiful, I am speechless.
> Again, thank you so much Annie. You have no idea how much this means tome and I cannot wait to get it in the mail. I'm sure it's even morestunning in person.
> ...



Thank you so much for your wonderful post, Madelon 

I am so sorry about the reason behind the portrait, and I was actuallyso worried the whole time I was doing it because I know how much yourfriend obviously meant to you.

I was so afraid that the painting would not do her justice, and I knowthat there is no possible way any person can be captured in a pictureor on paper as they truly look in real life. I wish that I could havecaptured her spark and all the other qualities that she had that madeher so dear to you.

Thank you for your wonderful words regarding the portrait. I am overjoyed that you are pleased with it....

Big hugs to you!
Annie


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 7, 2005)

Dear Annie,

It looks like gjsara's new avatar is one of your paintings, but Icouldn't find it in your thread. If it is yours and youhaven't posted it, could you please? I'd love to see it.

Many thanks, and I do so hope you're feeling better today. You did a beautiful job on Madelon's friend's picture.

-Carolyn


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 7, 2005)

Gjsara's Lyla portrait:


----------



## JimD (Mar 7, 2005)

I love it. You never cease to amaze me with your talent!!!

~Jim


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 7, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> Dear Annie,
> 
> It looks like gjsara's new avatar is one of your paintings, but Icouldn't find it in your thread. If it is yours and you haven't postedit, could you please? I'd love to see it.
> 
> ...



Carolyn, I wish it was one of my paintings, but I believe it's anactual photo of Lyla. I did just finish up a portrait for Gjsara, andposted it though.

Thanks for wondering how i'm doing.... we are all feeling much, muchbetter! Like brand new!  The weather's been beautiful here, and ithink that made a big difference in how crummy we were all feeling. 

Thank you for the compliment on Madelon's portrait of her friend....

 Big hugs to you!
Annie


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 7, 2005)

Ya see what you've done, Annie! I can't even tell what's a portrait of yours or what's a picture anymore.

Gjsara must be So PSYCHED! Look at our baby girl, Lyla!

Get your rest. So glad your daughter joined the group!





-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Mar 7, 2005)

Look at Lyla!! How pretty!


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 7, 2005)

Annie,

Love those feathers on Layla's head! Very realistic! Magnificant!



&lt;---haha,had to post this one, soo funny!

-Vanessa


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 7, 2005)

VNess2010 wrote:


> Annie,
> 
> Love those feathers on Layla's head! Very realistic! Magnificant!
> 
> ...



Vanessa, youre right! That smiley you posted is awesome!! lol.

Thanks for the kind words on Lyla's painting.....


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 7, 2005)

Lissa wrote:


> Look at Lyla!! How pretty!



Thank you, Lissa!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 7, 2005)

JimD wrote:


> I love it. You never cease to amaze me with your talent!!!
> 
> ~Jim



Thanks, Jim 

I was wondering if you and Danielle got your print of the Benjiportrait in the mail yet? I hadnt heard yet, so I wasnt sure. Thenagain with Danielle's accident at school last week there were way moreimportant matters on all your minds!! Hope she's doing and feelingbetter!

Annie


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 7, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> Ya see what you've done, Annie! I can't even tell what's a portrait of yours or what's a picture anymore.
> 
> Gjsara must be So PSYCHED! Look at our baby girl, Lyla!
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the wonderful words on the paintings.... if those compliments arent an inspiration, i dont know what is! 

I'm glad my daughter joined also.... since she's homeschooled she'salways excited to make more friends, since she doesnt have peer-to-peerinteraction during her school day now, like she would have at a publicschool.

Annie


----------



## gjsara (Mar 8, 2005)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

look at my sweet little girlooooooooooo i love it soo sooo sooo sooo very much thank you sandhillsyou are truly a saint!

you did i wonderful job on everyones paintings i love it wow iam speechlesss(which is a rairity i love it so so so so very much iwill pm you my address thank you again wow wow wow

thank you 

sara


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 8, 2005)

Really lovely. The colours work so well together,and Lylas sweet little face just blend so well- Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 8, 2005)

A Word to the Wise:Water color paintings can fade over time if they're exposed to too muchsunlight and one doesn't have a glass that can protect the sun frompenetrating through it. 

Just something to consider when you're deciding on the place you'd like to hang the treasure that Annie made for you.

-Carolyn


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn! Once I get my paintingof Cosmo, I'm going to get the most beautiful frame for it and hang itin my beautiful, new room! I'm so excited!


----------



## Cinnabun (Mar 8, 2005)

WOW! :shock:that is sooo beautiful!lol! i just love it when this post gets bumped! lol! i'm always lookinghere! glad to hear everyone is doing much better!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 8, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> A Word to the Wise: Water colorpaintings can fade over time if they're exposed to too much sunlightand one doesn't have a glass that can protect the sun from penetratingthrough it.
> 
> Just something to consider when you're deciding on the place you'd like to hang the treasure that Annie made for you.
> 
> -Carolyn


Yes, but aren't they prints? so do they do this as well?


----------



## Lissa (Mar 8, 2005)

My painting of Lenci is in a frame on my fireplace.


----------



## gjsara (Mar 8, 2005)

here the comparison of the two

amazing!














sara


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 8, 2005)

gjsara wrote:


> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> look at my sweet little girl ooooooooooo i loveit soo sooo sooo sooo very much thank you sandhills you are truly asaint!
> 
> ...



Gjsara, I'm glad that youre happy with your little bunny girl'sportrait. I changed the color scheme a little bit... wasnt going to,but found out I didnt have the right shades to exactly duplicate theflowers and all the trimmings!

I got the p.m. with your addy.... Thanks so much!

Annie


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 8, 2005)

Lissa wrote:


> My painting of Lenci is in a frame on my fireplace.



and soon your Iszy portrait will make it's appearance, too.


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Mar 8, 2005)

I can't believe how realistic they look. Everytime I see a new painting it shocks me again.

Both you and your daughter have lovely talents.


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 8, 2005)

AMAZING!

I can't get over how real the paintings look!:shock:

Great job!


----------



## Lissa (Mar 8, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote: *


> Lissa wrote:
> 
> 
> > My painting of Lenci is in a frame on my fireplace.
> ...


I have a frame waiting for it!!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> My painting of Lenci is in a frame on my fireplace.



I wanna see a picture of your painting on your fireplace all framed!

I haven't framed mine yet as I'm gonna wait and do them all at once. That way I am given time to save up for 'em LOL! 


*crawls back into her corner of doin' secretary work for the 4-H club's meeting tonight* 

No wonder once you get the secretary job ya get stuck with it foreverLOL! Its the job with the 'most' work. All the other officers justpartically have to 'show' up. If I fail in doin' my job everyone knowsLOL!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 8, 2005)

Dwarf_Angel04 wrote:


> *crawls back into her corner of doin' secretary work for the 4-H club's meeting tonight*
> 
> No wonder once you get the secretary job ya get stuck with it foreverLOL! Its the job with the 'most' work. All the other officers justpartically have to 'show' up. If I fail in doin' my job everyone knowsLOL!



Just wanted to reassure you that while I wasnt able to get the auctionpainting out to you by today, it will definately be to you in time forthe 4-h auction. Getting strep and dealing with my whole family beingsick was a big setback for me in terms of what paintings i wanted toget done when. You painting will be done this week, and should ship outon either Friday of this week, or Tuesday of next week..... just wantedto keep you updated! I guess everyone at your 4-h meeting will have tobe surprised....

Annie


----------



## Lissa (Mar 8, 2005)

*Dwarf_Angel04 wrote:*


> *Lissa wrote: *
> 
> 
> > My painting ofLenci is in a frame on my fireplace.
> ...


I'll do that when I get a chance.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 8, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote:*


> Just wanted to reassure you that while I wasnt able to getthe auction painting out to you by today, it will definately be to youin time for the 4-h auction. Getting strep and dealing with my wholefamily being sick was a big setback for me in terms of what paintings iwanted to get done when. You painting will be done this week, andshould ship out on either Friday of this week, or Tuesday of nextweek..... just wanted to keep you updated! I guess everyone at your 4-hmeeting will have to be surprised....
> 
> Annie



Thanks for the update. I mentioned something to the head advisor andshe has a friend that has a framing gallery. So she's gonna see if herfriend will donate a frame for the painting!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 8, 2005)

Dwarf_Angel04 wrote:


> Thanks for the update. I mentioned something to the head advisor andshe has a friend that has a framing gallery. So she's gonna see if herfriend will donate a frame for the painting!



Did you want me to cut a custom mat that would match the color in thepainting? I could ship it to you matted, as well as signed.... then allyou would have to do is put it in the frame. Let me know what you'dlike me to do....

Annie


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 8, 2005)

It's so nice that you are helping out with this 4H club! 

4H is such a wonderful thing for young people! My kids love it!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 8, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote:*


> Did you want me to cut a custom mat that would match thecolor in the painting? I could ship it to you matted, as well assigned.... then all you would have to do is put it in the frame. Let meknow what you'd like me to do....
> 
> Annie



You can do whatever you wish 

Thanks so much for doing this!


----------



## ILOVEBUNNIES4LIFE (Mar 10, 2005)

WOW U DREW THAT IT IS BEAUTIFUL BUT HOW IT CAME OUT PERFECT

I HAVE A DUTCH BUNNY NAMED''BABY''


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 10, 2005)

ILOVEBUNNIES4LIFE wrote:


> WOW U DREW THAT IT IS BEAUTIFUL BUT HOW IT CAME OUT PERFECT
> 
> I HAVE A DUTCH BUNNY NAMED''BABY''



Thank you for the kind words.... your bunny sounds adorable. I love thename- my daughter wants to get a netherland dwarf & a hotot, andone of the names that she's picked out for one of them is "baby".


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Mar 10, 2005)

I GOT IT!! I GOT IT!! ITS SOOOO BEAUTIFUL!! EEK! ITS SO BEAUTIFUL!! I LOVE IT!! THANK YOU!





-Danielle


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 11, 2005)

I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:


> I GOT IT!! I GOT IT!! ITS SOOOO BEAUTIFUL!! EEK! ITS SO BEAUTIFUL!! I LOVE IT!! THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> -Danielle



Thank goodness you got the 2nd print sent out! What a relief!! lol.... I'm glad that it arrived safe and sound. 
Thanks for letting me know, Danielle


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 11, 2005)

MyBunnyLovesMe's Portrait of Meg:


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Mar 11, 2005)

OMG!!! AHH! awww my little girl!!! 

That is so pretty!!! Oh!! I just love the colors and the flowers!! 

Oh you did her so perfectly, right down to the little fluffy white tail!!

Thank you so much Annie!!! YOU ROCK! I could kiss you right now! lol


----------



## LuvMyBun (Mar 11, 2005)

WOW Your work is beautifull. Do you paint inwatercolors or pastels. They are sooooooooooo soft looking I amthinking they must be pastels. You arevery talented.

"L"


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 11, 2005)

LuvMyBun wrote:


> WOW Your work is beautifull. Do you paint in watercolors orpastels. They are sooooooooooo soft looking I am thinking they must bepastels. You are very talented.
> 
> "L"



Thank you so much for the compliment 

I use watercolors when I paint.... I first sketch out the drawing incharcoal, and shade the sketch.... then I go over it with watercolor,and then I enhance the color and do fine tuning with my colored pencils.

Annie


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 11, 2005)

MyBunnyLovesMe wrote:


> OMG!!! AHH! awww my little girl!!!
> 
> That is so pretty!!! Oh!! I just love the colors and the flowers!!
> 
> ...



Lol.... MyBunnyLovesMe, i'm glad that Meg came out looking okay. Theresolution of my scanner is messed up a bit, so in the actual painting(and print) the flowers are not all weird looking and pixelated. Thanksso much for the kind words on Meg's portrait! 

Annie


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 11, 2005)

I just wanted to request that anyone i've doneportraits for recently that hasnt p.m'd their address to me, please doso if you'd like a signed print of your bunny. I know there's a fewportraits i need to send out, but havent gotten the addresses of wherethey need to go to yet.....

Annie


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 11, 2005)

Another beautiful masterpiece by Sandhills. 





-Carolyn


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 11, 2005)

WOW!! That is beautiful! :shock:

Amazing job, Annie!


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't stop looking at it, its so pretty.

Can someone shrink it down for me so I can use it as my avatar? Mycomputer got a bad virus and I can no longer use any image programs  

-Michelle


----------



## Ty-bee (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww all the new paintings are simply beautiful!!I love this combined post as I've been away sick for a few weeks so itwas nice to have just the one post to be able to look at to find allthe new paintings. Don't miss any this way!!! Once again they are allbeautiful! 

Shannon


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 11, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote: *


> MyBunnyLovesMe's Portrait of Meg:




Wow! The first thing that entered my mine was Easter when Isaw Meg's portrait. The beautiful colors and flowers givesyou that spring is in the air. Excellent job again and againAnnie.

Rainbows!


----------



## Lissa (Mar 11, 2005)

You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 11, 2005)

Exquisite. Meg looks great. I still can'tover how life like your work is. I swear it's like I can reach right inand pet her.

I just wanted to say that I think you are an amazing person.You have such an amazing gift and you share it so readily. It says alotabout the person you are. I feel I am very lucky to know you.

Tina


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 11, 2005)

Just beautiful! I love the colors of Megs painting! It's just so springy! 

We are all so lucky to have Annie doing these it's unreal!


----------



## gjsara (Mar 12, 2005)

perfect gorgeous wow you just keep getting better!

sara


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 12, 2005)

WOW:shock:

That's awesome! 

You are so VERY talented!

Lyndsy


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 13, 2005)

Here you go!


----------



## sfritzp (Mar 13, 2005)

I just came on to check on your beautifulportraits - all of which are just beyond words! You are so gifted, andso generous! The joy you are bringing to everyone is so uplifting!
Thank you for your condolences. I miss Checkie terribly, more every day really. She was quite a character!
Nicky is having some problems. He's acting like 'the Rabbit from HELL'some days. Not eating much, or at least not eating as much as normal.Looks very sad. But I am grooming him every day (he LOVES that) andtrying to spend alot of quiet time with him. He is grieving as much asI am. 
Here's a pic of Check.


----------



## SLRabbits (Mar 13, 2005)

*MyBunnyLovesMe wrote: *


> I can't stop looking at it, its so pretty.
> 
> Can someone shrink it down for me so I can use it as my avatar? Mycomputer got a bad virus and I can no longer use any image programs
> 
> -Michelle


Here ya go MBLM. 

~Nichole


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Mar 14, 2005)

Thank you Raz and SLR!!!  I love my new avatar!!!


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 16, 2005)

Just wanted to know how things were,Annie! How are you feeling? How are the paintingscoming along?? Hope to see some new stuff really soon!

-Vanessa


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 16, 2005)

Maybe you arefinally taking a well earned break! Hope all is well on thehome-front! 

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 17, 2005)

sfritzp wrote:


> I just came on to check on your beautiful portraits - all ofwhich are just beyond words! You are so gifted, and so generous! Thejoy you are bringing to everyone is so uplifting!
> Thank you for your condolences. I miss Checkie terribly, more every day really. She was quite a character!
> Nicky is having some problems. He's acting like 'the Rabbit from HELL'some days. Not eating much, or at least not eating as much as normal.Looks very sad. But I am grooming him every day (he LOVES that) andtrying to spend alot of quiet time with him. He is grieving as much asI am.
> Here's a pic of Check.



I am so sorry that you and Nicky are still greiving over your loss ofCheckie, and are both hit so hard by his passing. I hope that Nickyregains his appetite soon.... It's wonderful that you are grooming himeveryday if he gets so much pleasure out of it. It's probably wonderfulbonding time for both you and him.... 

Do you think that you'll get another bunny to keep Nicky company? Itsounds like Checkie was priceless to both you and him..... I can seewhy you'd both be so sad losing her. 

Annie


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 17, 2005)

VNess2010 wrote:


> Just wanted to know how things were, Annie! How are you feeling?How are the paintings coming along?? Hope to see some new stuff reallysoon!
> 
> -Vanessa



I have a couple new paintings to post today.... (i wanted to get themup yesterday, but things didnt quite go as planned!). I've beenmissing-in-action for several days because we've been so busy here, buti think hopefully things will settle down a little bit now, at leastfor the time being!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 17, 2005)

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> Maybe you are finally taking awell earned break!  Hope all is well on the home-front!
> 
> RaspberrySwirl



Not taking a break  Wish i was! I've been super busy helping my hubbyget ready for a big reptile expo that is coming up very soon. He'sgetting reptiles prepared to take to the expo to sell, and i've beentrying to help him get ready as much as i could. The show is only heldtwice a year, so it's a big deal to my hubby.......

I've been doing more painting, and will be posting some of the rabbitpaintings i've gotten done later today. I'll also post some pics of myfur & feather babies in my Sandhills Family thread.

Here's a few reptile paintings I've recently done to sell at the reptile expo:

Cornsnake:






Sea Turtle:





Collared Lizard:





(I have to say sorry that i've got writing on all the pictures.... Ihad to pull those images off my website, and that's why the copyrightinfo's on them. I have to put that copyright info on them to protectmyself because it makes it harder to right click and copy the images)

Annie


----------



## Lassie (Mar 17, 2005)

What about me? Delia


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 17, 2005)

Annie, I received my prints today! They are beautiful and I can't thank you enough! 

You are truly gifted and it's wonderful to have these beautiful prints of our bunnies! 

Thank you again


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 17, 2005)

Those pics of the reptiles are amazing!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 18, 2005)

I love this one so much! 






Make sure you take timefor yourself when you can, Annie. 

You don't need to get sick trying to get everything done.

-Carolyn


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 18, 2005)

One of my paintings to be donated to auction....
(sorry about the horrible, horrible, horrible resolution! I think my scanner just gets worse and worse!)






I've still got more pictures to upload, but i'm trying to multi-tasktoday since i've still got tons of other stuff i've got to get donealso. I will be posting more pictures throughout the day..... One ofthe paintings that i'll post is the painting for the 4h auction.

Annie


----------



## Lissa (Mar 18, 2005)

OMG. I love that picture!


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Thats really pretty. I just love it!!! Love them all though. 

Cristy


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 18, 2005)

Thank you for the wonderful compliments, everyone! 

Sorry I've not posted the 4-H auction picture yet today.... I've beenrunning around like a mad-woman, just trying to get things done. Thankgoodness it's Friday!

Here's the 4-H auction picture:
(once again, i have to apologize about the resolution..... it'shorrible..... In the picture the little girl holding the bun looks likeshe's got some horrid skin disease, and she really doesnt look likethat in real life! I promise!)


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 18, 2005)

You're so good!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 18, 2005)

WOW!:shock:

Your portraits are awesome!

You are very talented, I love them all!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 18, 2005)

The 4H picture is wonderful - you can see thehappiness and love on the girls face. Plus, the Dutch bunny reminds meof my Pernod - Jan


----------



## Cinnabun (Mar 18, 2005)

WOW :shock: it's still very good! lol.. and so are the others!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks so much for the lovely words about the 4-Hpainting, Nepo, Lyndsy, Luvabun, and Cinnabun. It's so sweet of you allto give such wonderful compliments, especially when the resolution ofthe image isnt the best.

I'm not sure why the resolution is so shoddy.... the painting looks much better in person than it does as a scanned image.
I'm going to have to get a new scanner as soon as I'm able, just so my paintings wont look so warped when I post them.

Thanks again for all the kind words!
Big hugs to you all!!!

Annie


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 19, 2005)

WOW!! That's beautiful! :shock:


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 19, 2005)

Truly Amazing. Like Jan said the love thelittle girl feels and the sheer joy the rabbit brings to her comespouring out of the painting.

All of your paintings are Awe inspiring. Each one takes mybreath away. I love coming here and just looking at all you've done sofar. They all make me smile.

Tina


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 19, 2005)

dajeti2 wrote:


> Truly Amazing. Like Jan said the love the little girlfeels and the sheer joy the rabbit brings to her comes pouring out ofthe painting.
> 
> All of your paintings are Awe inspiring. Each one takes mybreath away. I love coming here and just looking at all you've done sofar. They all make me smile.
> 
> Tina



*nepo* wrote:


> You're so good!



Thank you so much, Babybunnywrigley & Dajeti 
You both are so sweet!! The little girl in the portrait I did isactually a bit of my daughter (when she was smaller) crosses with myneice, Olivia, who's 6. The both love bunnies so much, so it was prettyeasy to use them as models, with as often as they hold all the buns andjust smile at them the whole time!!! 

Annie


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 19, 2005)

That is absolutely precious!

:dude:

-Carolyn


----------



## Emmits_mom (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello, I'm not sure if anyone would rememberme...I haven't been on in a looong time. I check up on herefrom time to time to see the cute bunny pictures and such. 

My Emmit and Amelia are doing wonderful. We finally got thembonded after 5 months. The two are inseperable now andincredibly adorable. Amelia really came around aswell. She was so shy when we first adopted her, but now she'sthe queen of the room. She's such a love - she loves to kissand lay with you. Emmit hasn't changedmuch. He is still super stubborn and adorable. Ofcourse he is still a lovabun and thrives on attention from Martin, me,and Amelia May. He's a chub though now too - we think he'smore of a French lop because he's just so much bigger than a minilop. His feet have grown to 6 inches, and he's about 7 lbsnow. 

I've also been fostering bunnies for a local rescue. One Ihave now, Beatrice, looks like a mini Emmit, but she's deathlyshy. I did have her sister, Ramona for a while too, but theystopped getting along and now she's in another foster. Theyare both from a cruelty case. 

Anyway, I was on here today and saw the beautiful paintings bysandhills_rabbitsandI was just blown away! I was wondering how I could get intouch with you, Annie,and if you would have time in yourschedule to paint a picture of mytwobuns. My fiance and I are gettingmarried in a few months and we're moving into our first home and we'vebeen searching for paintings and pictures to hang up. Thiswould just be perfect! Please e-mail me at[email protected] with details, prices,and any other information. 

Thank you so much. It was great to see everyone again  

-Carrie

PS: here is a picture of my Emmit and Amelia May


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 19, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote: *


>


Awwwwww!!! Thats so cute! I agree with everyone that the little girllooks to love the rabbit! Thanks so much, I'm sure it will bring inattention for the raffle! The painting will most likely be home when Iget home! I'm in South Dakota and return 'home' Friday.


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 21, 2005)

Dwarf_Angel04 wrote:


> *sandhills_rabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It should be there by Friday.... I'll ship out on Tuesday, and send it via Priority with Insurance and confirmation. 
I'll also make sure that I send it signed and matted.... I'll choose amat that will compliment the painting, but wont go with anything toobright or flashy.... lol.

Annie


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 21, 2005)

Emmits_mom wrote:


> Hello, I'm not sure if anyone would remember me...I haven't beenon in a looong time. I check up on here from time to time to see thecute bunny pictures and such.
> 
> My Emmit and Amelia are doing wonderful. We finally got them bondedafter 5 months. The two are inseperable now and incredibly adorable.Amelia really came around as well. She was so shy when we first adoptedher, but now she's the queen of the room. She's such a love - she lovesto kiss and lay with you. Emmit hasn't changed much. He is still superstubborn and adorable. Of course he is still a lovabun and thrives onattention from Martin, me, and Amelia May. He's a chub though now too -we think he's more of a French lop because he's just so much biggerthan a mini lop. His feet have grown to 6 inches, and he's about 7 lbsnow.
> 
> ...



Carrie, It's great to hear that Emmit and Amelia are getting along sowell! It's such a blessing when two buns bond so well together, andbecome inseparable. It's also wonderful to hear how you are caring forfoster buns that need love, kindness, and caring in their lives. I amsure that they are very, very happy at your house. 

Congratulations on the upcoming marriage, and also moving into yourfirst home as well. It sounds like you've got some wonderful andexciting things in store for you in the very near future 

I'll send you an email about the rabbit portraits a little bit latertoday. I've got to run to the doctor's office, but will be back later.You can check out my website with some info, etc. at:www.sandhillsartistry.com 

Thanks for your kind words about the paintings, everyone's compliments always make my day! 

Once again, congratulations to you...... tell the bunnies hi from all of us here!

Annie


----------



## gjsara (Mar 22, 2005)

sandhills just wanted to let you know i got myportrait of lyla yesterday and its just wonderfull thank you for putingso much time into it. thaks again sara


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 24, 2005)

Here's another portrait..... I've still got otherpeople's portraits to finish up on. I'm really sorry about the delay.Things have been very hectic and crazy here, but that's way too long ofa story to tell right now. I'll have to save it for my Sandhills Familythread.

This one's called "working in the garden", and was inspired by apicture of a bunny next to a shovel that I stumbled across on the net.


----------



## lizabeth332 (Mar 24, 2005)

youre awesome!!! man i couldn't IMAGINEpainting like that!!!!! i liked your website.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 24, 2005)

Annie! I just went to your web site for the first time! 

It's so great! Really, reallynice! I'm so happy that you are pursuing all of this.

I hope with all your talent and your big,beautiful heart, that the best of things happen foryou!



RaspberrySwirl


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 24, 2005)

SO BEAUTIFUL, ANNIE!! I love the pink ears! Classic!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 24, 2005)

It's GORGEOUS!

I lone the garden, as it's one of my most favourite things to do in the spring, summer, and fall.

Lyndsy


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 24, 2005)

Here's another one.... it reminds me a lot of theBo painting I did awhile ago of him relaxing. This one's called"sleeping beauty". It isnt Bo, but it really makes me think of him...


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 24, 2005)

lizabeth332 wrote:


> youre awesome!!! man i couldn't IMAGINE painting like that!!!!! i liked your website.



RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> Annie! I just went to your web site for the first time!
> 
> It's so great! Really, really nice! I'mso happy that you are pursuing all of this.
> 
> ...



VNess2010 wrote:


> SO BEAUTIFUL, ANNIE!! I love the pink ears! Classic!



lyndsy wrote:


> It's GORGEOUS!
> 
> I lone the garden, as it's one of my most favourite things to do in the spring, summer, and fall.
> 
> Lyndsy



Lol!! Thanks so much for the compliments on the painting, VNess, Lyndsy, RaspberrySwirl, and Lizabeth332. 

Also, thanks for the kind words on the website. It's still a work inprogress, and still needs some things done to it (like i've still gotto update my phone number, even though I've had a new number for almost3 weeks now!!!)

VNess, I'm working on your bunny painting. I'm also currently workingon paintings for Carolyn, Lissa, and the list goes on and on. Iapologize to everyone that's been waiting so patiently for theirpaintings. 

I've felt like i've gotten so off track lately (well, it's beenon-going with all the sickness going around and getting all thereptiles & reptile artwork ready for the show coming up.) I promisethat I will get my rear into gear and get some more paintings postedmore often then i've been doing lately.


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Mar 24, 2005)

I bet your list is big! I know I wanted you topaint one of Peppy Maggie and Samson together, but if you don't havetime its totally fine  

Your work is just so beautiful.

Did you get my address? I PMed it to you a while ago, and never heard back from ya.



-Michelle


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 24, 2005)

MyBunnyLovesMe wrote:


> I bet your list is big! I know I wanted you to paint one ofPeppy Maggie and Samson together, but if you don't have time itstotally fine
> 
> Your work is just so beautiful.
> 
> ...



I got your address, and sent off your portrait not quite two weeks ago.Because it was leaving the states and going to Canada I had to send itvia registered mail. (Thank goodness I did that, because of situationslike this happening!). The registered mail # on the parcel is:RB964717822US. It also had postal insurance on it (thank goodness,again!). It was my understanding when I shipped the portrait off thatwith it being registered that you would have to sign for the parcel....

I dont have too much experience with shipping to Canada, but haveshipped elsewhere (such as England and Australia) and know that theirshipping can take awhile. I didnt think it would take this long for youto recieve your portrait though, just because Canada is right next tothe states.

If you havent gotten your portrait by Monday (maybe it's delayed due tothe holiday) I'll doing some checking with the postal service, and seewhat I can find out about the whereabouts of the portrait. Worse casescenerio would be having to ship out another print, which would causeeven more delay. I'm just glad that I made sure to get insurance andregistration on it before sending it out!


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Mar 24, 2005)

Okay!! Well, I'll let you know if it arrives! Iknow John sent me a package from California when he was visiting, ittook 2 weeks to get here, and he sent it by air mail.

how big are the prints? 5X7? or are they smaller? or bigger? 

I can't wait to get it


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 24, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote:*


> Here's another one.... it reminds me a lot of the Bopainting I did awhile ago of him relaxing. This one's called "sleepingbeauty". It isnt Bo, but it really makes me think of him...


Itreminds me of Bo Too!!!!!!!!! that's so cute!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 24, 2005)

They are 8x12s (give or take a few milimeters or so). I sure hope that portrait finds it's way to you okay! 

So far i've only had one print that didnt make it to it's owner(ILuvMahBuns) and I sent out a duplicate. The 2nd one I sent arrivedwith no problems. It really is a God-send to be able to insure theportraits when shipping, because to be honest I am always so nervousshipping through the Postal Service.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 24, 2005)

:shock:That's amazing! I love it!

Although you can tell the rabbit is painted (it's probably just becauseit was scanned and the details don't show so well --I stillthink it's GREAT!) but the blanket looks like it's a picture.:shock:I'm amazed at your talent.


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks, MyBunnyBoys.... my scanner's resolutionis really, really poor lately. The paintings just dont scan nicely, andthey seem to lose a lot of definition and detail when turned into adigital image.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 24, 2005)

I know how scanners are. In my photos of my boys as babies you can't see half the details the real photos have.

I can't wait to see more but don't rush or push yourself! Take a break!


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 25, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote: *


> VNess, I'm working on your bunny painting. I'm also currently workingon paintings for Carolyn, Lissa, and the list goes on and on. Iapologize to everyone that's been waiting so patiently for theirpaintings.


No need to apologize!! Take all the time you need, I'm notgoing anywhere!! I respect your talent soo much, and I thinkyou are doing this incredibly fast, I don't think you're taking a longtime at all!!! Thank you for doing this!

-Vanessa


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 25, 2005)

That portrait is stunning!

I love the wood floor, and that he's snuggled up with a blankie... My Bster does that with a facecloth...

Oh so very cute...


----------



## Lissa (Mar 25, 2005)

Very nice Annie.


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Mar 25, 2005)

Very pretty and makes me want to lay down and snuggle with the bunny on the rug!!!

Cristy


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 25, 2005)

Oh Annie, I am always just flat outAwestruck. You never cease to amaze me. You have so much talent. Everysingle painting is like looking in a window. I always feel I can reachright in and pet the animal be it furred or scaled.

I must admit...'Working In the Garden' has really touched me. I absolutely love it. 

One day when you are able to take a breath I will contact youabout having you possibly doing an Apollo painting. I won't ask untilthen. You are a very talented Artist and an Amazing person.

Tina


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 28, 2005)

I decided to post this on the message board to make it a public 'Thank You' rather then a PM. 

As many of you know, Sandhills donated a painting for the 4-H Raffle. Well I received it today. 

However, I have received a painting of one of my rabbits already fromSandhills so I knew what kind of package to expect. Well, this time thepackage was a bit different. After unwrapping and unwrapping plasticwrap, I was pleasantly to find the original painting! 

I was just expecting a print of the painting and was excited over thethought of a print. You can just imagine the look I gave whenI found the original inside. 

As Sandhills stated, this girl doesn't have a horrid skin disease LOL! The scan doesn't give this painting justice. 

I just wanted to share the 'extra mile' that Sandhills went for the 4-H Auction/Raffle. 

Thanks Sandhills! 

With much excitement,
Amanda
*runs off to call 4-H Advisor*


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 28, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote: *


> Here's the 4-H auction picture:
> (once again, i have to apologize about the resolution..... it'shorrible..... In the picture the little girl holding the bun looks likeshe's got some horrid skin disease, and she really doesnt look likethat in real life! I promise!)


I just scanned the painting and it turned out so well I thought I'd share.
Since there is such a big difference in the 'skin' 
This gives this painting more justice.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 29, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote:*


> Here's another portrait..... I've still got other people'sportraits to finish up on. I'm really sorry about the delay. Thingshave been very hectic and crazy here, but that's way too long of astory to tell right now. I'll have to save it for my Sandhills Familythread.
> 
> This one's called "working in the garden", and was inspired by apicture of a bunny next to a shovel that I stumbled across on the net.




Whata COOL Picture! It really picks up how theyjust have to get in the middle of everything you're doing, and thengive you that look of innocence, like "What??? I'm just helpin!!"

All of your paintings are Gorgeous, Sandhills. I've run out of words to express how moving they are.

-Carolyn


----------



## bancrpt (Mar 29, 2005)

Sandhills, You are soooooo friggin talented! I can't wait to see more!

Debbie


----------



## pamnock (Mar 29, 2005)

"Working in the Garden" is stunning -- I love that one.

Pam


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 31, 2005)

Just logged into R.O, and am trying to catch upon posts that i've missed while being M.I.A since the past holidayweekend. Thanks everyone for the kind posts on the paintings.... I'msorry that I havent had a chance to reply back until now.

**********************************************************

Pamnock & Carolyn, thanks for your wonderful compliments on thepaintings.....  I've been totally swamped lately with getting readyfor my husband's BIG reptile expo next weekend, so I havent had achance to post anymore pictures this week. As soon as things die downhere a little bit and are'nt so hectic, I'll post pictures just as Inormally do.

Pam, I'll be emailing or p.m'ing you scans of the paintings that I'vebeen working on for you in the next week or so. The will be ready toship out sometime during the week of April 11th. 

Dwarf_Angel, I'm glad the painting arrived okay. I mounted it usingArtist's Adhesive to a white matboard because of some wrinkling of thepaper due to the watercolors used. If I didnt use ink, charcoal pencil,and colored pencil in addition to the watercolor I could use a muchheavier watercolor paper that would eliminate the ripple effect.Unfortunately, I cant use all my different pencils and inks onwatercolor paper with the effect that I prefer, so I have to use muchthinner paper.... :-( I hope that the spray adhesive is holding okay.Hopefully the rippling wont be as noticeable when framed.

For the person that shall remain nameless that never recieved the printthat I sent out..... I'll send off a duplicate copy pronto. I have yourmom's name and addy now, and will send the print to that address. Iwill make sure to also send this copy registered mail and withinsurance. I know that this was done the last time, and it didntprevent it getting lost in the mail, but at least this way we will be'protected' in case the postal service looses the parcel a 2nd time.

Bancrpt, thanks for the thumbs up on the artwork! Everyone's kind words always make my day 

**********************************************************

I just want to let everyone know that I'm not intentionally stayingaway from Rabbits Only, and really want to get back to posting tons andtons just like I used to. I dont want you all to think I'm 'lost cause'on the board. I'll be back (and that's not a threat, it's a promise!lol)

I probably wont have much time to log on to R.O until after the 10th(the Reptile Expo) just because of how chaotic and hectic it is rightnow, preparing for the show.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 31, 2005)

It's always nice to hear from you, Sandhills. 

No worries about not being around. We knew you were going tobe busy. We'll be here anytime you have a moment or need totake a break from your hectic schedule.

In the meantime, have a good time at the show. I hope yousell a lot of paintings - I'm certain you will if you're bringingthem. Your artwork is hard to resist. 

Talk soon,

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to hear from you Annie! It's beenhectic here also. I'll have to send a sample certificate toyou to give you an idea of what I need for the top lop certificates.

Really looking forward to seeing what you've done so far 

Thanks,

Pam


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 13, 2005)

This is the portriat of Buster and Tucker Annie did for me...

Isn't it GORGEOUS!

Words can't EVEN describe how preciuos it is to me!






and this is the original pic I ave to her, and just asked her to change the background,

AMAZING!!!!!



Monkeys!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 13, 2005)

Sandhills,

That picture of The Monkeys is so sweet. Another fabulouspiece of art!Once again, you've captured themagic. 





-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 13, 2005)

Just beautiful!

Laura


----------



## Lissa (Apr 13, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## VNess2010 (Apr 13, 2005)

Annie! How beautiful! I love the autumn leaves they're laying on! 

LOVE IT

-Vanessa


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 13, 2005)

Sandhills,

There is so much likeness from the original picture to thedrawing. Your colors really bring out thepicture. Pink on the ears......shades ofgreen.....contrasting leaves.....neutral sky.....even the white detailyou put on the bunnies.

Rainbows!


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Apr 13, 2005)

You have so much talent, We are lucky to have you on here and Thank you for sharing your BEAUTIFUL artwork with us!


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Apr 13, 2005)

Do you think you could paint a picture of my kitten? Would My avatar work? Or do you want something bigger?


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 13, 2005)

I am just in awe. The Monkeys lookamazing. It's likeI can reach right in and kiss their noses.They look so sweet and peaceful. I am amazed by your work. 

Tina


----------



## Alice (Apr 13, 2005)

Oh, they look like they're straight out of a storybook! Awesome!


----------



## mambo101 (Apr 16, 2005)

Gently bumped so newbies can see this great artwork!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 18, 2005)

Posting Sandhillswebsite address so that those who are interested in her work know whereto contact her to commission her pieces. Isn't it awesome that she hasbecome so busy with her fabulous talent?! 

We should feel very blessed that sheshared her talent and love of bunnies with us the way she did.

Please support her endeavors!

http://www.sandhillsartistry.com

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 4, 2005)

You must all think i've been in the witness protection program or something..... I've been m.i.a for quite a while!
I've really missed Rabbits Only, and have been itching to get back here to see what's been going on since I was away.

Lots of news where I'm at. We just bought a new house, and are in theprocess of the big move.... we are moving to a little town called "Thevillage of Bennet" (that's it's offical name!) and have been busygetting permits for our rabbits. We are only allowed to have up to 20with a permit, so I guess no more bringing home bunnies from thepetstore. 

My flemish-holland cross, Amaretto is over 18 lbs! The town(ahem....er....'village') that we are moving too doesnt allow any"farm-type" animals over 20 lbs within the town's city limits, and theyconsider rabbits 'farm' animals. I'm just praying and praying that mybig girl doesnt get even bigger! 

Carmelita had a litter of 5 little babes, and they all passed on within24 hours. They appeared to be peanuts (they had the typical peanut lookto them, and were pretty small). 

Two rabbits I rescued from a horrible petstore here in Lincoln camehome infected with Ringworm, and I unknowingly came down with ittoo..... what fun that was!


Anyways, I guess that's all the new news I can think of rightnow........ I'll go check and see what I've been missing out on, and ifI can think of anything I'll keep you all posted.


Oh.... since I'm sticking this in the "portraits & paintings" thread I'll add a few more portraits. 

This is one I did for my mom for her birthday yesterday:







And here's a few that I took to the Reptile Expo in Omaha last month:
















and one of a parrot I did, which also went to the reptile expo, just sonot all my offerings there were reptile-related. I also took plenty ofbunny paintings too:


----------



## pamnock (May 4, 2005)

Annie's artwork is incredible! Sherecently did a number of original Holland Lop paintings for ourupcoming sweepstakes awards which I have featured on the front page ofour club website . . .


----------



## Carolyn (May 4, 2005)

Gosh, I've missed you, Anne. 

It's so good to see your paintings and haveyouback. I've sent you PMs. Please be sure to take alook. 

Congratulations on your new home. 

Amaretto is 18 lbs??? Good Lord! :shock:

So sorry to hear about Carmelita and her little ones. 

Also really sorry to hear about the ringworm episode. I hope you all recovered and are back to full health. 

Great to see you again - and thanks for adorning the forum with more of your gorgeous artwork. 

-Carolyn


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 4, 2005)

pamnock wrote:


> Annie's artwork is incredible! She recently did a number oforiginal Holland Lop paintings for our upcoming sweepstakes awardswhich I have featured on the front page of our club website . . .



Wow! Thanks so much for posting the picture! I knew that you recievedthem, and the additional prints, but I didnt get a chance to email backbecause we've been so swamped with the impending move. (Needless to sayI just checked my inbox here at at my two email addresses and i've gota LOT of replying to do!)

The frames you got for the paintings & prints looks so good withthe little name plaques on them! That is such a classy touch 

Annie


----------



## Carolyn (May 4, 2005)

They're beautiful, Anne!



-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (May 4, 2005)

The name plates look awesome! (Ihadn't finished putting them all on when I took the photo).The trophy place did a really nice job on them, although I was a littlesurprised at the cost of over $160 for 20 little metal plates:shock: The package was no bigger than my hand LOL

Pam


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 4, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> Gosh, I've missed you, Anne.
> 
> It's so good to see your paintings and have you back. I've sent you PMs. Please be sure to take a look.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for your kind thoughts and words..... I just checked my p.m. box, and see that i've got some responding to do! 

Amaretto is getting to be one BIG girl. She cant get any bigger,though, so i'm going to have to tell her that she better be donegrowing!!

Carmelita seems to be doing well even though the tragic passing of allof her little babes. She's such a wonderful bunny, and is such anamazing mother. The 24 hours that she had her babies she seemed to doteon them in the way only a loving mother could...... I am positive thatthere was no chance of their survival, and it is clear to me that shedid everything she could have. 

The ringworm episode was NOT fun! I had a big splotch of ringworm righton my chest near the base of my neck, that could not be hidden fromview easily. It was quite a humbling experience...... everytime i hadto go out to the store i felt like people would think that i had thecreeping-crud (which i guess i did, didnt i?). Luckily, my ringwormcleared up in just a couple weeks..... I'm still treating Lickerish andKoKo, just because they had more instances of ringworm then I did, andI'm using a milder pet-variety treatment on them then I used on myself.

Thanks for the congratulations on the house..... I'm excited about it,but worried, too. I'm hoping we made the right decision in buying ahome, but the sticker shock is going to take some getting used to. Weare used to $500 rent payments, and now my mortgage payment is around$800...... { sigh }.

Annie


----------



## Carolyn (May 4, 2005)

You'll get the money figured out,Anne. You'll just have to start charging more for yourpaintings!NO HANDOUTS!! 

-Carolyn


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 4, 2005)

pamnock wrote:


> The name plates look awesome! (I hadn't finished putting themall on when I took the photo). The trophy place did a really nice jobon them, although I was a little surprised at the cost of over $160 for20 little metal plates :shock: The package was no bigger than my handLOL
> 
> Pam



Lol.... isnt it amazing that such a little package could be worth thatmuch $$$!! That's how it goes, though...... I just recently orderedbusiness cards and paid about $100 for them, and when the postmandelivered them in a box the size of a pop-tart container I thought thatthere had to be a mistake!!!


----------



## pamnock (May 4, 2005)

Imounted the champion and reservesweepstakes paintings in large frames and put the metal plates on theglass. This photo doesn't do it justice -- but they lookfantastic!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 4, 2005)

pamnock wrote:


> I mounted the champion and reserve sweepstakes paintings inlarge frames and put the metal plates on the glass. This photo doesn'tdo it justice -- but they look fantastic!



I do like how the paintings look being mounted in the frames, with thelittle name plates on the glass  Very spiffy looking!!


----------



## Carolyn (May 4, 2005)

The nameplates are definitely Sharp, Pam. 

-Carolyn


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 4, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> The nameplates are definitely Sharp, Pam.
> 
> -Carolyn



They are..... it's so funny how just a little name plate can add such a special touch to a painting!!


----------



## Carolyn (May 4, 2005)

No Doubt!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 4, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> You'll just have to start charging more for yourpaintings!NO HANDOUTS!!


Welcome back sandhills_rabbits!

I still go back through this thread to check out the drawings youmade. I am glad you'reback.Sorry to hearaboutCarmelita 's babies. How'severything else going? Any new additions?How is Jaiden?

I'm glad Carolyn mentioned you should start charging for youpaintings. I was so afraid to ask you before when you didevery one else's and you had so many things going on and youweren't feeling well. Still I love to have you do apainting of Pebbles. I want to make a copy for myvet, because the doctor was the one who rescued Pebblesbefore I got her. In an earlier post I said I will be thefirst to pay for it. 

Rainbows!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 4, 2005)

YAY! You're back. I am soooo pleased. Missedhaving you around, and missed seeing your wonderful artwork. Hope youand all buns are feeling better - Jan


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (May 4, 2005)

Goodness, you've been gone for a while! Iseriously wondered where you were and was about to make a thread askingif anyone knew where you'd gone! Splendid paintings!

Ellie


----------



## honeybunnie8 (May 4, 2005)

I really love all of yourpaintings!!!I wish I could get one...but after looking atmy credit card bill the other day I realized I'm basicallybroke.:shock:


----------



## lyndsy (May 4, 2005)

Annie,

Great to hear from you again!

I have to say THANK YOU again for the gorgeous painting of the Monkeys!I've hung it on the wall in my living room, so that EVERYONE can seeit! and they ALL say how GORGEOUS it is!

I have to say that I LOVE this picture.







It looks SO real! Like you could reach your hand out and pet thecute little puppy! I'm STILL humming and haing over what picsto use of Daytona... but I will get one done before the summers out! 

Also my mums bday is in june... LMBO! You MUST be soooooo busy!

Again great work and thanks for my portriat!

Lyndsy


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 4, 2005)

Hi Annie!





We've missed you! I'm so happy you came by!!!









RaspberrySwirl


----------



## mygrl2k3 (May 5, 2005)

We have missed you!! That doggie does look so real!! Cant wait to see more paintings of bunnies or whatever you paint.

Cristy


----------



## ruka (May 5, 2005)

Your paintings are amazing! How much do you charge? Is this what you do for a living?



Pure talent.


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 5, 2005)

Pet_Bunny wrote:


> Welcome back sandhills_rabbits!
> 
> I still go back through this thread to check out the drawings you made.I am glad you're back. Sorry to hear about Carmelita 's babies. How'severything else going? Any new additions? How is Jaiden?
> 
> ...



Pet_Bunny, Thanks for the welcome back, and also for the condolences onCarmelita's babies. It's so sad her little ones didnt make it, but I'mso very thankful that she's doing well. Carmelita is one of thebest-behaved and sweetest bunnies in my family, and I'm so glad thatshe's in good health, even though I couldnt say the same for her newestlitter.

About the paintings, I've gotten to the point where I have to chargejust because of how much time is involved now... I was completelyfrazzeled for about two months getting paintings ready for a bigReptile Expo, in addition to some rabbit-painting orders. I guess whenit comes to being an artist people have to choose whether they make alittle $$ from it, or if they want to be a starving artist..... since Ihave a family I better choose the first option! 

Whenever you want a painting of Pebbles, just let me know....

Annie


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 5, 2005)

LuvaBun wrote:


> YAY! You're back. I am soooo pleased. Missed having you around,and missed seeing your wonderful artwork. Hope you and all buns arefeeling better  - Jan



Luvabun, thanks for the big welcome back!! I really missed beingaround..... it was hard not being able to get on the net as much as Iused to. I got so accoustomed to just logging onto the web and stayingon hours at a time.... now that I dont have that kind of time any moreI realize just what a luxury that was!

All the buns and I are doing fine.... I think Lickerish and KoKo'sringworm is doing much better. (Wish the petstore I rescued them fromwas put out of business, though!).

Annie


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 5, 2005)

Bramble Briar86 wrote:


> Goodness, you've been gone for a while! I seriously wonderedwhere you were and was about to make a thread asking if anyone knewwhere you'd gone! Splendid paintings!
> 
> Ellie



Bramble Briar86, Thanks so much for the kind words on the paintings....and I WAS gone for quite awhile! All I can say is it's so wonderful tobe back!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 5, 2005)

honeybunnie8 wrote:


> I really love all of your paintings!!! I wish I could getone...but after looking at my credit card bill the other day I realizedI'm basically broke.:shock:



Lol.... it must be that time of year, because I'm in the samesituation!! I keep thinking that I cant wait til next tax time so I geta little $$ back.... and then i remind myself that it's like 9 monthsaway! :-(


----------



## Carolyn (May 5, 2005)

I hear that about the refund coming back.

Anne, you have a PM.



-Carolyn


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 5, 2005)

lyndsy wrote:


> Annie,
> 
> Great to hear from you again!
> 
> ...



Lyndsy, I'm so glad that you got your portrait okay, and that you arehappy with it!  You're two boys are so adorable that it was such apleasure painting them!

Thanks for the sweet words about the painting I did for my mom's b-day.The dog is her schnauzer, Angus. He is the rascal-iest little dog ever,and my mother-in-law said that you can tell that by looking at thepainting (which I thought was a great compliment!). He looks prettywooly in the painting, but that's how he is in real like..... he's sucha typical boy. 

Hope your mom has a great b-day, by the way! 

Annie


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 5, 2005)

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> Hi Annie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the warm welcome back, RaspberrySwirl! It's great tobe back.... I really missed Rabbits Only. There's no other place on thenet that's so wonderful and like family!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 5, 2005)

mygrl2k3 wrote:


> We have missed you!! That doggie does look so real!! Cant wait to see more paintings of bunnies or whatever you paint.
> 
> Cristy



Thanks for the thumbs up on the painting and for welcoming me back!I've missed everyone here, too  And dont worry.... there'll be morepictures added to this thread. It'll be like an art show in itself!lol...


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 5, 2005)

ruka wrote:


> Your paintings are amazing! How much do you charge? Is this what you do for a living?
> 
> 
> 
> Pure talent.



Thanks so much, Ruka  
I've been drawings since I was little, and just started really gettinginto the painting a little less then a year ago.... This is ending upbeing a second job for me, which I'm so happy about, since it'ssomething I've wanted since I was a child. I'm still doing the daycarefull-time for my niece and nephews, but doing that enables me to paintduring the day (all day if I want!).

I sell prints on my website, and also accept commissioned art orders..... the addy is: www.sandhillsartistry.com
You can also always email me at: [email protected] if you want a portrait done also.

Annie


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 5, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> I hear that about the refund coming back.
> 
> Anne, you have a PM.
> 
> ...



Thanks for letting me know, Carolyn 
I'll go check it right now!!! lol....


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 5, 2005)

Well, here's my latest.... My brother-in-law isgraduating from the University, with his bachelor's degree, thisweekend. He has loved wolves forever, and is an avidfantasy-gamer/reader. One of his favorite books has this poem in it,and he's wanted a tattoo of it for years now. I incorporated the poem(using Adobe Photoshop) into a painting i did of a trio of wolves. Thepainting is inspired by an actual photograph that I found on the web. Iframed and matted the painting, and it's his graduation present.....


----------



## Carolyn (May 5, 2005)

WOW!!



That's GORGEOUS, Sandhills!!!

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13 (May 5, 2005)

ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!



~Amy


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 5, 2005)

That is beautiful sandhills_rabbits.You really know how to paint a perfect picture foreveryone. Again I am amazed how you can incorporate theshades of colour to bring out the picture. The shades ofwhite and the blue sky gives you that winter feeling. And thewolves really stand out.

Rainbows! :dude:


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (May 5, 2005)

In the words from "Bruce Almight" B-E-A-UTIFUL!

Ellie


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 5, 2005)

dixonsrabbitry wrote:


> Sandhill, do you market your work on sites like ebay oroverstock.com? Or even show your work? Your one of the best animalartists ive ever seen(besides me.lol). If you dont market or show, itmight be a good idea to do that. You have alot of potentail going onthere.  Even I don't seem to have that much energy with paintinganymore. But hey, thanks for sharing your wonderful work.



I have a website where I sell my paintings and prints, and then I'malso a featured artist on the Pethobbyist.com sites. They've got quitea few sites such as kingsnake.com, exotichobbyist.com, andinsecthobbyist.com just to name a few. In addition to that I take myprints to Reptile Expos to sell, and I've just applied to be in a localart festival held by the Lincoln Arts Council.... I wont know if I'maccepted until May 27 or so, and they only accept 100 artists fromNebraska and 9 neighboring states. :-(

Thanks so much for the kind words about the paintings.... I've loveddrawing and all things artistic since I was a young child, but I'm alsomy own worst critique too.

I'd love to see some of your artwork! I love seeing work that other people have done 

Annie


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 5, 2005)

Thanks so much for the wonderful words on thepainting, Carolyn, Ayglnu13, PetBunny, and Bramble Briar....lol. Did Ileave anyone out!? I hope not! 

I just hope that my brother-in-law is happy with it..... I think hewill be because he loves that poem. I just didnt know what to get himthat wouldnt break the bank, so I thought i'd just give him someartwork.


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 5, 2005)

WOW! I'm just now looking at this thread and it's amazing! 

I love all these paintings they're so beautiful!

They look like pictures instead of paintings. I think it's really coolthat you can do that, sandhills. You have amazing artwork!


----------



## lyndsy (May 5, 2005)

HOLEY SMOKES!

LMBO! I'd like to say something else...

Annie you're truey AMAZING!

I LOVE the new piece!

Monkeys!


----------



## Ty-bee (May 5, 2005)

Oh my Gosh! I absolutely love the wolf painting! You do such amazing artwork, you've definately been blessed with talent.

Shannon


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 6, 2005)

stanleysmommy wrote:


> WOW! I'm just now looking at this thread and it's amazing!
> 
> I love all these paintings they're so beautiful!
> 
> They look like pictures instead of paintings. I think it's really coolthat you can do that, sandhills. You have amazing artwork!



Thanks so much, Stanleysmommy 
It's a big compliment for someone to say that they look like picturesinstead of paintings. I tend to pick out all the little things I dontlike about my artwork, so it's always nice when people say that theylike it.


----------



## dajeti2 (May 6, 2005)

Annie, you're back, YEAH!! I missed you.I find myself lokking at the paintings here and on your website oftn.It always takes my breath away.

One day I would love for you to do Apollo. I just can't decide on what picture to use.

Congratulations on your new house, how Awesome.

I am so glad to have you back.

Tina


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 6, 2005)

lyndsy wrote:


> HOLEY SMOKES!
> 
> LMBO! I'd like to say something else...
> 
> ...



Lyndsy, thanks!!! lol....

I've just gotta say that I love how you signed off on your post......

Monkeys!  ..... it's just too cute!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 6, 2005)

Ty-bee wrote:


> Oh my Gosh! I absolutely love the wolf painting! You do such amazing artwork, you've definately been blessed with talent.
> 
> Shannon



Thank you, Ty-bee 
Your kind words are so appreciated.... They really do make my day!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 6, 2005)

You're probablygetting tired of responding to everyone but surely you aren't tired ofthe compliments yet?! 

The wolves are stunning! It may very wellbe my favorite yet. You've captured their strength, mystery,beauty...The background colors all play off of everything so well.

Beautiful job Annie! There's a lot to beproud ofthere!



Raspberry


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 6, 2005)

dajeti2 wrote:


> Annie, you're back, YEAH!! I missed you. I find myselflokking at the paintings here and on your website oftn. It always takesmy breath away.
> 
> One day I would love for you to do Apollo. I just can't decide on what picture to use.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the warm welcome back, the compliments on the paintings, and the congratulations on the house


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (May 6, 2005)

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> You're probably getting tired ofresponding to everyone but surely you aren't tired of the complimentsyet?!
> 
> The wolves are stunning! It may very wellbe my favorite yet. You've captured their strength, mystery,beauty...The background colors all play off of everything so well.
> 
> ...



Lol.... I want to reply to everyone that posts, so that way no onefeels ignored, but the posts on Rabbits Only do tend to fly by atspeeds that could break the sound barrier.

Thank you, Raspberry, for your thumbs up on the painting of the wolves.I get to give the schnauzer painting and the wolves painting to theirrespective recipients tomorrow, so hopefully it'll go okay.


----------

